# Tips for getting last bit of gas out of can?



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

May be impossible but i thought i'd ask. Any tricks to getting all the gas out of the can? Guess not enough pressure. I tried leaving can in the sun and tried to fill when tank was empty.
Thx.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You should always dispense the fuel with the can upside-down. You want the liquid to come out, not just gas. But, the only thing that causes anything to come out is that the liquid boils to create the gas which makes pressure to force it out.

The amount of liquid that converts to gas is dependent on the temperature. The higher the temp the more liquid will become gas until a certain pressure is reached at which point no more liquid will become gas. Lower the temperature and the gas will condense to liquid again, and you will lose pressure.

Leaving the unit in the sun for a while, heated it to the point that all of the liquid converted to gas, so you had "pressure" but no "liquid".

There has to be some happy medium to get the last of the liquid by converting just enough to gas to pressurize the can to force it out, but that gas is then lost.

(Of course, the only "happy medium" is the one that got paid BEFORE the séance.)


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

The first thing we need to know is what type of can you are talking about? Asian/Butane or Propane/Butane Mix?


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Asian butane.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I gave up and use the almost empty cans to refill my dollar store clicker lighters...

Jerry


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

You need to know exactly how much gas is in the can.

First, light a match........


----------



## Steve Ciambrone (Feb 25, 2014)

You can't get the last bit of the gas out of the asian stove cans, the pickup is on the side of the can and not near the nozzle.

Steve


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

You would be required to fill the loco on its side(not recommended) as the notch needs to face down and that is where the pickup sits. Honestly its not worth the .10$ that's left.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a read of this thread.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/18-live-steam/10923-good-last-drop-how.html

Larry


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, if you make a hole in the can, you will get the last bit out, but I guess that doesn't help!
I wonder how they get the gas, or liquid in, in the first place, and wether you can do the reverse?
Another reason why I stay with alcohol!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Well, if you make a hole in the can, you will get the last bit out, but I guess that doesn't help!
> I wonder how they get the gas, or liquid in, in the first place, and wether you can do the reverse?
> Another reason why I stay with alcohol!
> All the best,
> David Leech, Delta, Canada



Yes, it is possible to refill a butane can, if you have the proper connector/adapter apparatus and the same or larger can/tank of butane with a common connector on it. In Asian countries refilling butane cans is common, but refilling butane cans in the US is illegal. (Make of that what you will.)

The method is identical to how you would refill a small Coleman green canister (1 lbs ?) from a 5 gal propane tank or refilling a propane tank at a propane dealer. The *CRITICAL* difference and where the comparison stops is that the *PROPANE* can has to be *PURGED* before refilling; the butane can does not have to be purged.


In Asian countries refilling butane can is common as is the availability of adapter hardware. You would have to order adapters direct from a Asian supplier. I did this several years ago when I was in a period of obsessive compulsion to obtain one of every butane can adapter made on this planet or any other golden zone planet. I pretty much succeeded albeit with with some help from someone who was living in Japan at the time and considerable aggravation - not recommended. Maybe it would be easier these years later. Good luck - but I can tell you from experience it's a waste of time. 

I've not read the thread at the end of the link above. But I can say it is possible to squeeze the maximum amount out of a can. An ancient MLS thread disected a 220g butane can showing the internal organs. If I can find it I'll post it.

_To the last drop._
The summary is... Asian cans are used in table top burners. The can mounts in the stove horizontal. The can top notch is down. The internal tube is curved down to to the bottom to a point aligned to the notch. You need a valve for the top of the butane can and tube/pipe to the loco tank.adapter that allows managing the can horizontally. 

(Warning, if these links work, the insert editor function is failing so this is a cut and paste. you may have to do the same.) 

_Can Adapter solutions; 2_
A.) A combination of 2 adapters for the can. You will still need the adapter for thee gas tank Ronson valve.

1. This is a screw on valve made for screw top cans. http://www.stuartmodels.com/images/access/34-50-10163lg.jpg This photo is from Stuarts Models in the UK but it's available from sources; Forest Classics: http://www.forest-classics.co.uk/bix_018.htm The Train Department may be a source. 

2. The above adapter can be combined with a butane can's bayonet mount-to-thread adapter than you can get from Jason and The Train Dept; 

Korean Butane can adapter ($12.) Will allow the TDGFA or TD50828 to be used on any snap top tall Korean Butane cans.
http://www.thetraindepartment.com/r...e3a9f20b9480adc25bd89e61.jpeg?rand=1405229429

B.) Cannibalize the adapter hardware from a mountain climber's stove (of which there are many both cheap and not.) Or buy a cheap Asian table top burner and tear it apart for it's adapter valve hardware. Check out Amazon.

Maybe someone else has worked out another approach.

_Addition / Edit;_
If you might think of trying transferring/refilling Primus or any 70/30, 80/20, etc. gas can - *you are on your own.* 

Please post a message where and when you plan to do this so at least I can make sure to be far far away.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

WeeBee Loco makes a 90 degree valve for the Asian cans that lets you use all the gas out of the can.
I have all the other steamers give me their empty cans and usually can get another tank full out of their cans using one of Jim's valves.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

It is not necessary to turn the Asian butane cans 90 degrees - about 45 degrees (notch down) is enough for me. That puts the internal pickup near the low point. Works very well with Ida or Dora - one or more fills still there. I grab a piece of black sponge foam to roll the engine over gently. A full 90 degrees is worse since then liquid will go back into the body of the can away from the pickup. I dismembered an empty can once to test this. The pickup is aligned with the notch but extends barely into the main body of the can. Thus 45 degrees drains all liquid out of the tapered valve section into the main body but still near the pickup.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Skeeterweazel said:


> May be impossible but i thought i'd ask. Any tricks to getting all the gas out of the can? Guess not enough pressure. I tried leaving can in the sun and tried to fill when tank was empty.
> Thx.


Of course it is possible. I use new cans for filling the locomotives and nearly empty cans I put into the stove and use them for cooking. In the stove all gas goes out. This works perfectly well. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------

